# SMG Down shift smoothly?



## KD13148 (Apr 28, 2004)

Does any one have any advise on how to down shift from 2 to 1 more smothly. The car seem to be really jerk when i down shift from 2 to 1. Thanks for any advise....


----------



## armstd (Jan 2, 2004)

KD13148 said:


> Does any one have any advise on how to down shift from 2 to 1 more smothly. The car seem to be really jerk when i down shift from 2 to 1. Thanks for any advise....


"Don't." or "Wait until <5mph to try." Seriously...why would you need or want to? That's what brakes are for. And if your brakes are out, than an unpleasant shift is the least of your worries.

-Daver


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

KD13148 said:


> Does any one have any advise on how to down shift from 2 to 1 more smothly. The car seem to be really jerk when i down shift from 2 to 1. Thanks for any advise....


Its not an SMG issue...a 1st gear downshift is not smooth in any manual tranny car. A blip of the throttle might help to match revs.


----------



## KD13148 (Apr 28, 2004)

So when it comes to full stop, I should just step on the brake until the car fully stop and let the car auto downshift for me w/o I having downshift to 1st? I tried that and it seen pretty smooth but now sure it has any harm to the engine. Sorry, I never drove Manual before... tks for all the advise.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Blip the throttle while you slow down. Works great! :thumbup:


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Just let the SMG do it for you. Doesn't harm anything. If you want to do it yourself, wait till you are at less than 10mph.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The gap in raio between 1st and 2nd is over twice as large as any other gap between gears. VERY hard to downshift into 1st.

Also no reason to. But if you REALLY wnat it, use a little heel and toe to blip the throttle as you downshift. ANY throttle above idle at the right time clues the SMG computer to do a more agressive rev match..


----------



## ggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Can one of you clarify what exactly you mean when you say "blip" the throttle?

Thanks...


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

ggs said:


> Can one of you clarify what exactly you mean when you say "blip" the throttle?
> 
> Thanks...


Immediatly after you pull the paddle to downshift just tap the gas pedal to rev the engine a little bit...


----------

